# Melaleuca laundry detergent for diapers?



## CartersMomma (Jan 4, 2002)

I have been CDing since March, washing in Tide Free (just a small amount) and sometimes adding baking soda to the wash or vinegar to the rinse. My diapers are Lukes Drawers One Size Wonders, and also Fleece covers for nightime. Anyway, recently my diapers started to stink, so I'm in the process now of using Calgon water softner to strip them.

I use Melaleuca products, and a friend told me not to use their MelaPower detergent on diapers or they would stink. But I used Tide and they stink.

Just wondering if anyone has used Melaleucas laundry products with succsess on CD's. Also, do you ever add Sol-U-Mel or Tea Tree oil?

Any other tips appreciated!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey guys! Gotta ?? for ya. I have recently switched to Melapower detergent (from melaleuca) and i cant figure out what's causing my diapers to be so cruddy








First of all my washing machine is horrible. But I have to wash my dipes 6 times in hot just to get rid of all the bubbles (only detergent in the first wash and only a tsp.) Then after they are dry, they're not soft at all. The melaleuca people told me to wash them like normal and use a dryer sheet--which i know is a cardinal sin, but i did it anyway. And they were sooooo soft,but when my dd wet or pooped they stunk so bad i literally thought i was going to be sick--it was the detergent build up making them stink of course







:
So, is it my washer or my melapower??
Anyone else have this type of problem? or better yet a solution?


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

I use melapower. I don't use it on my diapers though since I "think" it contributed to my stinky diapers. I'm not sure if that's what it was that made the smell go away or because I upped the amount of tea tree oil in the wash. Anyway, I don't have a problem with rough clothes. My clothes are always soft when they come out of the dryer. I use their softner in the dryer (not with my diapers). So I think it might have something to with your washer and dryer.


----------



## ChiknGirl (Apr 22, 2003)

I've been using Melapower on my diapers for about 6 months now. I did notice some stink recently and did another rinse cycle which seemed to have solved it. However I suddenly have holes in almost all of my diapers, some of which are only 3 months old. I am afraid it may be the detergent and I'm going to switch to a different detergent for diapers to hopefully save the few without holes. So much for diapers lasting through more than one child....







My poor poor diapers. I feel I've neglected them somehow.


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

For any of you Melaleuca users, how well does the laundry detergent work for CD's? Is it worth the money over buying Tide or something from the store? I have several friends that sell Mel. stuff, and I was reading the advertisement that it isn't as harsh on the fibers, your clothes won't fade as fast, it is a clean rinse formula for no build-up, and they will look newer longer. That would be great if it worked on my diapers as well. But then again, Cheer and Tide all say the same thing So, what do you think?


----------



## OneTrickPony (Feb 12, 2002)

well, I have used Melaleuca detergent on cds and all my clothes for about a year. Before that, I made my own laundry soap. I'm going back to making my own soap - the Melaleuca is too high-priced for me to justify continuing to buy it and, in my opinion, does not clean or protect my clothes any better than the soap I make myself.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

MelaPower does not do the trick by itself for dipes. I also use MelaBrite and abit of Sol U Mel in the load.


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

I got my dipes second hand and have used them for a year with Melapower. They just started getting holes now. I use Sol U Mel and MelaBrite in the wash to get rid of the smell and keep the dipes white, then the MelaSoft in the dryer and that takes care of the smell. I know, seems like alot of products for getting diapers un-smelly but I like the stuff and would use it anyway. HTH


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

It leaves our dipes AWESOME, but like the PP, I usually have to add MelaBrite, at least with our fitteds. On our prefolds I didn't need anything but the detergent ... and it smells SOOO good!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm just checking out all the Mela posts today to see what others' experiences have been. Replying lots in the process. I use abit of Sol U Mel and MelaBrite in the wash, then dry with MelaSoft and that takes care of the smell. Someone also recently posted that they do an extra rinse cycle and that really helps. I also use abit of Antibacterial handsoap when origianally rinsing out the poop. The antibacterial qualities of the soap kill the odor causing bacteria.

Melissa


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Melaleuca laundry detergents contains citrus oil, and that can coat your diapers over time and make them repel and stinky. My mother sells Malaleuca products and recently read me something from them about how to wash cloth diapers. I will ask her again and post it here. I haven't actually used it. My system works well, and I don't want to play with a good thing. :LOL Baking soda and a couple plop of Era in a cold long wash...then a hot long wash with an extra rinse.


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

I haven't heard of this stuff - why did you decide to start using it? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## kirstenlucas (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
> 
> Melaleuca laundry detergents contains citrus oil, and that can coat your diapers over time and make them repel and stinky. My mother sells Malaleuca products and recently read me something from them about how to wash cloth diapers. I will ask her again and post it here. I haven't actually used it. My system works well, and I don't want to play with a good thing. :LOL Baking soda and a couple plop of Era in a cold long wash...then a hot long wash with an extra rinse.


Did you ever find the article from Melaleuca on CD?


----------



## kirstenlucas (Jul 11, 2013)

I use and love the Melapower and I know there is no bleach, the fragrance is essential oils, the cost is 18 cents per use (cheaper if you buy in a 2 pack), has enzymes, and is the same PH as water. You can always call the company and ask for the product line at - 1 (800) 282-3000
I like the idea of using Sol-U-Mel and Melabrite whitener as well!


----------

